# Kln



## etex (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi everyone! I have another question! Today I potted my Noid Phal compot and Paph Prim Susan compot. (Noid Phal was hard- roots were very tangled!) Used RO water, KLN,Protekt and Dynagrow. The Directions on the KLN say to continue KLN until plant is established in new media, but does not say how often to apply. Does anyone apply more than at repotting, and if so how often? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Ray (Jan 10, 2010)

I usually soak ex-flask plants in a K-L-N solution of about 1/2 teaspoon per gallon before potting them up. After that, I stick to the 1 or 2 drops per gallon in fertilizer regimen for a month or so. By then, they're usually well on their way and it doesn't add much.


----------



## etex (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Ray! Just what I needed to know! These were the first compots I've potted up and want to give them the best start!


----------

